# طاقم السفينة ship crew



## سمير احمد (16 فبراير 2008)

:20: طاقم السفينة​

​الربان : القائد الفعلي للسفينة والممثل القانوني للمالك والمسئول عن شئون السفينة الإدارية والفنية

​الضابط الأول : نائب الربان ومسئول عن ضباط الملاحة وأشغال الشحنة وأعمال السطح والرافعات بالإضافة إلى استلامه وردية عمل في غرفة القيادة.

​الضابط الثاني : أجهزة القيادة والخرائط وتفريغ وتحميل البضائع .

​الضابط الثالث : أجهزة السلامة وقوارب النجاة والنشرات الخاصة بالأضواء والتيارات .

​كبير المهندسين : مسئول عن المهندسين وغرفة المحركات وأجهزة السطح فنيا.

​المهندس الثاني : مسئول عن المحركات وأجهزة التكييف ويستلم وردية على المحركات .
​المهندس الثالث : مسئول عن مولدات الكهرباء ويستلم وردية على المحركات .
​المهندس الرابع : مسئول عن المضخات وعن التزود بالوقود ويستلم وردية على المحركات .

​ضباط الاتصال : مسئول عن جميع الاتصال وأجهزة اللاسلكي والاستغاثة .
​رئيس الخدم : مسئول عن قسم الخدمات والمخازن والتموين والأعمال الإدارية الخاصة بالأفراد ونظافة أماكن الإعاشة .
​الطباخ : تجهيز الطعام للطاقم ومسئول عن أماكن الطبخ .
​الخادم : تقديم الخدمات ونظافة السفينة .
​البحار : يقوم بأعمال السطح من صيانة وصبغ وصنفرة والمشاركة في أعمال الإرساء والإقلاع والشحن .
​ماسك الدفة (السكوني) : بحار يعمل غالبا في غرفة القيادة ويقوم بمسك دفة القيادة وأعمال المراقبة والنظافة وجميع الأعمال العادية للبحار .


طاقم السفينة	Crew
الربان	Ship Master – Captain
الضابط الأول	First Officer
الضابط الثاني	Second Officer
الضابط الثالث	Third Officer
كبير المهندسين	Chef Engineer
المهندس الثاني	Second Engineer
المهندس الثالث	Third Engineer
المهندس الرابع	Fourth Engineer
ضابط الاتصال	Liaison Officer
رئيس الخدم	Chef Steward
الطباخ	Chef – Cook
خادم	Steward
بحار	Sailor – Seaman
ماسك الدفة (السكوني)	Wheelsman - Steersman​


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم نورت وشرفت موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير البحر (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور حبيبي 
لكن نسيت الـ Oiler اللي بيشتغل في المكنة


----------



## ابانوب كرم سعيد (25 فبراير 2011)

اللة ينور عليك انت جبت من الاخر


----------



## ابانوب كرم سعيد (25 فبراير 2011)

:68:اللة ينور


----------



## ر.م علي (11 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## zoulafre (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي ، ثقافة أساسية لكل مهتم بالمراكب البحرية


----------



## ahmedy84 (14 مارس 2011)

مساعد ظابط ادارى ياجماعه مهمتها ايه على السفن
ياااااااريت حد يقول ليا


----------



## محمد ابوبكر السمان (14 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع . الضابط الادارى بسفن الركاب مسئول عن جميع بيانات الركاب وصحتهم وسكنهم وكذلك مساعده فى مايختص بالنساء او الرجال .


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

